# new teen mommy



## mommy2B(18)

:baby: Due date is late July ,early August

I`m 18 years old

Other teen moms pls post


----------



## Mummytoollie

Im past teens now lol just, im 20 but just wanted to say hello and welcome and good luck with your pregnancy :D xx


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump congrats


----------



## Sweetie

Welcome to Baby and Bump and Congrats.


----------



## Arcanegirl

welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:


----------



## shanah_les

hi there (this is for new teen mommy)
i was a mum when i was 18 it changed alot in my life but i loved every minute of it and now i am 21 and expecting a baby in early august so we are sort of having our babies around about the same time 
well hope to talk to you soon :crib:


----------



## Mummytoollie

welcome to B&B i was half a teen mum 19 wen i got pregnant and 20 now lol, hope to chat soon


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Hey hun, how r u?
Welcome to bnb
Im 17 nd pregnant with 1st if u want to chat feel free to msg me
x x x


----------



## mommy2raven

Hey and Welcome!!!

I'm Bailey (18 ) mommy to Raven-Olivia (2) had her when I was 16 due in April with my 2nd look forward 2 chatting feel free 2 pm me 4 my addy xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## faith_may

Welcome, if you need anything let me know :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

Welcome & Congrats. I'm 18 too :)


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!!!

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome and congratulations


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome to bnb all the best xxx


----------



## ColtonsMom

Hey! I'm 18, 30 weeks preggo with my first. My BF is 23, and we are both super excited. 
Congrats on your bump, good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats and welcome. You are due right around the same time as me!


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hello welcome to bnb im 22 so past the teens but have had2 children in my teens so if you ever want to chat pm me xxx


----------



## mommy2B(18)

Just want to thank all the moms that responded!!WOW

Didn`t expect it.Thank all of you for response

REALLY HELPS WHEN YOU`RE SCARED!!

You all put a smile on my face:happydance:

Good luck to all of you with your pregnancies and motherhood

Regards:cloud9:


----------



## Lauren_16

Hi, I'm new too.
I'm Lauren (16) and pregnant with first, he's due in early March.
Havent picked a name yet, should really start to though, not long to go now :)

Feel free to chat, and if you need anything just ask 
xx


----------



## mommy2B(18)

Hi Lauren ,

Congrats!!and thanks for the post

Still got a few months to pick a name.Relax

Good luck:baby:


----------



## mommyat18

I am an expecting teen mother also. I am 18 years old and I am expecting my baby boy May 12th!


----------



## PstolPcknMoma

Hi Im Christina (15) waiting to find out if I am. =)
Best of luck and health to youu! pm if you want.


----------



## cutie_wutie

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/o.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/d.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/w.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/o.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/x.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/x.gif


----------



## babybels71

Welcome to BnB, good luck with your pregnancy and feel free to ask about anything. Everybody is more than willing to help with anything that worries you ok. x


----------



## missjess

Welcome ! I'm 19 and I'm new as well. I'm 26 weeks, very excited but terrifed! 

you take care, Jess


----------

